# String rueckwaerts ausgeben [Aufgabe]



## vlkerdominik (17. Apr 2014)

Hallo,
ich komme bei einer Aufgabe in meinem Java Buch nicht weiter. Die Aufgebanstellung lautet:
''Erstellen Sie das Programm Stringrueckwaerts, das mit JOptionPane.showInputDialog einen Text einliest und diesen dann in der Konsole rückwärts ausgibt."

Soweit mein Quellcode:

```
package uebung08;

import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

public class Stringrueckwaerts 
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
	String eingabe;
	eingabe = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Geben Sie ein Wort ein: ");
	for(int i = 0; i < eingabe.length(); i++)
	{
	    
	}
    }
}
```

Die for Schleife arbeitet jeden Buchstaben des eigegebenen Wortes ab. Nun weiß ich aber einfach nicht weiter wie ich die Buchstaben halt rueckwaerts ausgeben soll.

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## strußi (17. Apr 2014)

lies doch den text in String ein, wandle diesen in ein char[] um und gib dieses über eine schleife, beginnend beim größten index an aus
for( int i = stringMax; i <=0; i--){
System.out.println( char[ i]);


----------



## strußi (17. Apr 2014)

Das ganze kannst du auch direkt auf dem String ausführen

```
String s ="Dies ist ein Text txeT nie tsi seiD";
for( int i = s.length(); i >=0; i--){
      System.out.println( s.charAt( i));
}
```


----------



## vlkerdominik (17. Apr 2014)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort  den String hab ich mit ein bisschen googlen in einen char speichern können.Morgen probier ich dann ihn rückwärts ausgeben zu lassen.


----------



## kaoZ (17. Apr 2014)

oder halt einfach mit einem 
	
	
	
	





```
StringBuilder();
```
 und dessen .
	
	
	
	





```
reverse();
```
 methode 


```
public class Foo {

	public Foo(String text) {
		StringBuilder builder = new StringBuilder();
		
		builder.append(text);
		
		System.out.println(reverseIt(builder));
	}
	
	private String reverseIt(StringBuilder builder){
		return String.valueOf(builder.reverse());
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new Foo("Ich bin ein String");
	}
}

Ausgabe :

gnirtS nie nib hcI
```

oder die Extrem kurze Variante :


```
public class Foo {

	public Foo() {
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.println(new StringBuilder("Hallo Welt").reverse());
	}
}
```


----------



## vlkerdominik (19. Apr 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Mit der Antwort von strußi hat es dann geklappt, wenn man hinter String.lenght() noch -1 ergänzt hat


----------



## strußi (19. Apr 2014)

Freut mich, 
das war nur einflüchtigkeitsfehler ;-)

Kannst du jetzte das Thema schließen?

Grüße
Chris


----------

